# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  اگه از الان خودم بخوام بخونم چيكار بايد بكنم ؟

## elahe97m

سلام 
من فارغ تحصيل رشته تجربي هستم ..

تا الان هيچي نخوندم .
امكان اين كه برم ازموني بدم هم وجود نداره ..

حالا خودم بخوام بخونم چيكار بايد بكنم ؟

يعني از همين امروز 3-9-94 
 ممنون ميشم راهنماييم كنيد دوستان

----------


## parisaaa1234

اگه امکان رفتن به زمون رو داری خیلی از سایت ها هستن که سوالا ازمونا رو میزان .شما با برنامه یکی از ازمونا پیش برو و سوالاتشو توی خونه بررسی کن و تحلیل..همین سایت سوالا رو میزاره اتفاقا..از اولم نمیخواد شروع کنی کم کم که بری جلو عقب افتادگی ها جبران میشن..موفق باشی
 :Yahoo (105):

----------


## elahe97m

اگه يه هفته پيش و بخونم يه هفته پايه چطوره ؟ :Yahoo (83): 

من با كانون اگه بخوام پيش برم .
 6 اذر ازمون داره اين چند روزه چيكار كنم .
از بس استرس ميگيرم كه نميتونم هيچي بخون :Yahoo (19):

----------


## a.z.s

> اگه يه هفته پيش و بخونم يه هفته پايه چطوره ؟
> 
> من با كانون اگه بخوام پيش برم .
>  6 اذر ازمون داره اين چند روزه چيكار كنم .
> از بس استرس ميگيرم كه نميتونم هيچي بخون


این کار رو نکنید پیش و پایه رو باهم بخونید
حالا شما می خوایید آزمون برید و با برنامش جلو برید یا نه؟

----------


## reza1375

1.سعی کن دلایل اینکه الان میخوای بخونیو کلا حل کنی بعد بشین برنامه ریزی کن.
2.الان تقریبا 7 ماه و 20 روز مونده راحت میشه بری جلو بدون استرس .تو چهار ماه بخون و تست بزن و دوره کن 2 ماه جمع بندی بعد دوباره مرور کن و جمع بندی.
3.اینکه هم دیر شروع کردی نباید استرس بگیری چون مطمعنا کسانی هستن ک هنوز ک هنوز شروع نکردن 
4.ولی باید این اولین خوندنت رو جدی بگیری و محکم جلو بری.
5.ازمون هم میتونی یا از نت بگیری یا تست سراسری فقط بزنی.
6.اینبار باید بدونی ی روز هم بره بازم مثه گذشته میشه ،پس ی کاری کن حداقل وقتی سر جلسه پامیشی حتی اگه بد بوده باشه بگی من تلاشمو کردم .
7.موفق باشی.

----------


## hamed_habibi

روک بگم خیلیا که ازتابستون شروع کردن الان بریدن خیلیافقط درگیر ترازن..خیلیا درگیر معدل ...خیلیا هم کلا از رده خارجن...شما الان شروع کنی بخونی تو این بازه مناسب تاکنکور قطعا موفقی...فقط زیاد تو تست زنی ازکنکور فاطله نگیر...یعنی عقلانی تست بزن...سنجش سراسری کانون گزینه دو ...بعد برو سراع تستای بدون شناسنامه..دراخر اگرم تست تالیفی میزنی تستای تالیفی استید مطرح رو بزن که باتوجه به کنکور همون سال میدن...بقول مهندس مسعودی یه کتابی که 4000تست داره قطعا مولف فقط رو برخی تستا وقت گذاشته وگرنه عمرا همه تستا هدف دارباشن..درضمن..بودجه بندی رو دانلود کن وبدون که ازکجا میاد از کجانمیاد..واسه زیستم کتاب درسی رو تانفس داری بخون ..از رو الگو تست بزن ونکاتشو بیار تو کتاب ...سعی کن ترکیبی بخونی فصلا رو مث این جدول....فایل پیوست 44875

----------


## elahe97m

> این کار رو نکنید پیش و پایه رو باهم بخونید
> حالا شما می خوایید آزمون برید و با برنامش جلو برید یا نه؟


نه ازمون نميرم ولي ميخوام با برنامه پيش برم

----------


## یه آقایی

میشه ها….. یعنی دیدم که شده و تونستن….. شک نکن من یکی الان کنارمه که تو 6ماه رادیلوژی مشهد قبول شد….. میتونی شک نکن….. موفقیت ماله کسایی که بخانش…. .

فرستاده شده از GT-S6312ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## elahe97m

> 1.سعی کن دلایل اینکه الان میخوای بخونیو کلا حل کنی بعد بشین برنامه ریزی کن.
> 2.الان تقریبا 7 ماه و 20 روز مونده راحت میشه بری جلو بدون استرس .تو چهار ماه بخون و تست بزن و دوره کن 2 ماه جمع بندی بعد دوباره مرور کن و جمع بندی.
> 3.اینکه هم دیر شروع کردی نباید استرس بگیری چون مطمعنا کسانی هستن ک هنوز ک هنوز شروع نکردن 
> 4.ولی باید این اولین خوندنت رو جدی بگیری و محکم جلو بری.
> 5.ازمون هم میتونی یا از نت بگیری یا تست سراسری فقط بزنی.
> 6.اینبار باید بدونی ی روز هم بره بازم مثه گذشته میشه ،پس ی کاری کن حداقل وقتی سر جلسه پامیشی حتی اگه بد بوده باشه بگی من تلاشمو کردم .
> 7.موفق باشی.


شما هم همين طور..

ممنون از حرفاي خوبتون :Yahoo (105):

----------


## elahe97m

> روک بگم خیلیا که ازتابستون شروع کردن الان بریدن خیلیافقط درگیر ترازن..خیلیا درگیر معدل ...خیلیا هم کلا از رده خارجن...شما الان شروع کنی بخونی تو این بازه مناسب تاکنکور قطعا موفقی...فقط زیاد تو تست زنی ازکنکور فاطله نگیر...یعنی عقلانی تست بزن...سنجش سراسری کانون گزینه دو ...بعد برو سراع تستای بدون شناسنامه..دراخر اگرم تست تالیفی میزنی تستای تالیفی استید مطرح رو بزن که باتوجه به کنکور همون سال میدن...بقول مهندس مسعودی یه کتابی که 4000تست داره قطعا مولف فقط رو برخی تستا وقت گذاشته وگرنه عمرا همه تستا هدف دارباشن..درضمن..بودجه بندی رو دانلود کن وبدون که ازکجا میاد از کجانمیاد..واسه زیستم کتاب درسی رو تانفس داری بخون ..از رو الگو تست بزن ونکاتشو بیار تو کتاب ...سعی کن ترکیبی بخونی فصلا رو مث این جدول....فایل پیوست 44875



سلام .. ممنون از صحبتاتون . من الگو ندارم ولي كانون دارم برا هر سه كتاب زيست .

و خيلي سبز دوم و سوم زيست هم دارم خوبه ؟ :Yahoo (83):

----------


## zahra_sba

> سلام .. ممنون از صحبتاتون . من الگو ندارم ولي كانون دارم برا هر سه كتاب زيست .
> 
> و خيلي سبز دوم و سوم زيست هم دارم خوبه ؟



خیلی سبز برای کسی که زیستش ضعفیهه خوبه 
الگو سخته به نظرم باید وقتی تسلط کامل پیدا کردین الگو بخونید

----------


## یه آقایی

اصلا این حرفا چیه این خوبه اون بده اون سخته اون اسونه….. شما الان هرچی داری بخون به قول اقای افشار این حرفا ماله بهمن واسفنده که توبگی اره من مثلا با خیلی سبز شروع کردم حالایه لول بالاترمیخام…. .دوسته من اصلا به فکره این نباش که بهترین منابعا بهترین شرایطا داشته باشی…. فقط شروغ کن….. 

فرستاده شده از GT-S6312ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## elahe97m

> اصلا این حرفا چیه این خوبه اون بده اون سخته اون اسونه….. شما الان هرچی داری بخون به قول اقای افشار این حرفا ماله بهمن واسفنده که توبگی اره من مثلا با خیلی سبز شروع کردم حالایه لول بالاترمیخام…. .دوسته من اصلا به فکره این نباش که بهترین منابعا بهترین شرایطا داشته باشی…. فقط شروغ کن….. 
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-S6312ِ من با Tapatalk



موافقم با حرفاتون از طرفی هركسی شرايطی داره .. :Yahoo (83):

----------


## a.z.s

> نه ازمون نميرم ولي ميخوام با برنامه پيش برم


اگه میخوایید با برنامه پیش برید بهتره که با برنامه خودتون پیش برید نه با برنامه کانون چون شما الان از برنامه کانون عقبید و نمیتونید برسید 
بهتره واسه خودتون برنامه بلند مدت بریزید که میخوایید تو هر ماه تا کجا بخونید
چه رشته ای رو میخوایید؟
معدلتون چند بوده؟

----------


## elahe97m

> اگه میخوایید با برنامه پیش برید بهتره که با برنامه خودتون پیش برید نه با برنامه کانون چون شما الان از برنامه کانون عقبید و نمیتونید برسید 
> بهتره واسه خودتون برنامه بلند مدت بریزید که میخوایید تو هر ماه تا کجا بخونید
> چه رشته ای رو میخوایید؟
> معدلتون چند بوده؟


تجربي معدل هم مثل مسواك ميمونه شرمنده :Yahoo (83):

----------


## hamed_habibi

اگه خیلی سبز ویرایش جدیده بله خوبه...نشرالگو تستاش بالاتر از سطح کنکوره اما خوب پرورشت میده در حد تیم ملی...اگرم خیلی سبزت واسه امساله اونوبزن...بخدا قسم به روح پدرم من ادم هست کنارم که تو 5ماه 400منطقه 2شد...شک نکن میشه

----------


## Arash_h

> سلام .. ممنون از صحبتاتون . من الگو ندارم ولي كانون دارم برا هر سه كتاب زيست .
> 
> و خيلي سبز دوم و سوم زيست هم دارم خوبه ؟



خیلی سبز اگه جدید باشن آرره خوبه :Yahoo (16):

----------


## elahe97m

> اگه خیلی سبز ویرایش جدیده بله خوبه...نشرالگو تستاش بالاتر از سطح کنکوره اما خوب پرورشت میده در حد تیم ملی...اگرم خیلی سبزت واسه امساله اونوبزن...بخدا قسم به روح پدرم من ادم هست کنارم که تو 5ماه 400منطقه 2شد...شک نکن میشه


ممنون

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام 
> من فارغ تحصيل رشته تجربي هستم ..
> 
> تا الان هيچي نخوندم .
> امكان اين كه برم ازموني بدم هم وجود نداره ..
> 
> حالا خودم بخوام بخونم چيكار بايد بكنم ؟
> 
> يعني از همين امروز 3-9-94 
>  ممنون ميشم راهنماييم كنيد دوستان


منابعت رو تهیه کن
یه برنامه بلند مدت هم برا خودت بریز
شروع کن به خوندن
آزمون های قلمچی هم بگیر
تو خونه بزن

----------


## hamed_habibi

نظر من خونه ازمون دادن بهتر از کانونه...

----------


## srh

سلام 
منابعتون رو كه گفتيد 
اراده كنيد به نظرم اگه ميخوايد با برنامه كانون پيش بريد از الان استارت قوي بزنيد و حجمي كه كانون توي سه ماه گفته يعني تا اوايل دي شما تا ازمون جمع بندي دي ماه بخونيد طبق برنامه خودتون و بعد از اون مطابق با كانون پيش بريد 
روزانه زيست رو حتما هم پايه و هم پيش رو مطالعه كنيد
ازمونا توي سايت هست از سايت بگيريد ازمون بديد ( البته هيچ چي ازمون حضوري نميشه اما اينم كمي از اون نداره )
برا درسي مثل رياضي ميتونيد بگيم كه يه هفته پايه يه هفته پيش اما برا همه دروس اين كار اشتباهه 
منابع زيستتون خيلي سبز و كانون اگه بروز باشن بهترين منابع اند ( نگران نباشيد ) 
موفق و سربلند و پيروز باشيد

----------

